# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 4/23/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

From the first to the last wade, we were blessed with a solid trout bite. Knee to thigh deep, dirty to clear sand pockets with rafts of bait is how we concentrated our wades today. DSL Blue Moon and Corky Softdines got tore up. Our best bites were early till about 10:30, then 1:30-3pm. Most all our fish were between 19-23â€, and unfortunately two got away that were over the 26â€ mark. But, there is always tomorrow.

When these boys got out on their first wade, they told me it was an Empty Stringer kind of day! Thanks boys for showing a little conservation for next time. 

Call me today, to get in on some of this action. May-July dates still available.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Kudos to Captain and Crew for the Empty Stringer conservation ethic! As Billy Sandifer always said..."If we don't leave any there won't be any!"


----------



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you Captain, great pictures and awesome to see the catch and release! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Report Sir.

Wish my honey do list wasn't so long, weather has been beautiful.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank y'all. It seems more and more customers are releasing more than they keep, and repeat customers might keep fish 1 in every 4 trips. Good to see this going around.


----------

